# Demon, the Doberman, has been found.



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

> Do'Urden Kennel: "Okay, since the posts here are whacked (thank you FB) I will post the story (short version). Apparently Demon was given to this gentleman before we started the search for him. This gentleman was unaware that we were looking for Demon (Dee) all this time. Someone saw the Pet Amber Alert online and shared it with this guy. He called me and we have confirmed it IS in fact Demon. He is well loved and happy! That's what matters more than anything!"


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Given to him by whom?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

They still have the same collar on him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> They still have the same collar on him?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's the first thing that I thought ha :cheers: Something fishy going on here :snap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wasn't this the drama about Tye forever ago?


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

What's so odd about the same collar? Mine has had the same for several years, it's well made, no reason to get a new one. Though it is pretty funny he happens to have even the same collar. Anyway.. 

Demon went missing three years ago, his new owner contacted his breeder when he came across/was shown one of the fliers showing Demon as a pup. Tye owned Demon for a while as a puppy. 

I couldn't care less about the drama that went on, I'm happy Demon is alive and well.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

i'm confused


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> i'm confused


Demon was a members' dog on here (and other forums) that went missing years ago, I can't find the thread here now, but everyone was rather worked up over him. And he was just found, thus why I shared it. I'm thrilled for him and everyone who cared about him. Don't know if anyone who 'knew' Demon is even still around here, but I thought I'd share anyway, so they can hear the good news. It made my day to know he's alive and well.


----------



## MountainPit (Jul 18, 2010)

its no denying its the same dog - dobermans rust markings are like fingerprints - no two alike and they really do not change much if at all -his chest marks or bow tie is the clincher for me - its the same dog for sure.

I agree about the collar I have lots of special collars that I have and use that are 10 years old, but then I have a thing for cool collars.

glad to know that he is safe and loved and with a good person, there was lots of speculation about whether he was dead or alive, alive is great.

it does make me wonder why Tye chose to tell a big fat lie and cover up what happened to the dog. she lied from the beginning when she posted on several forums that cock and bull story about her BF putting Demon in the back yard while she was at the store and he just disappeared but the bullies were still there.

The good news is the breeder has closure, the bad news is that she will never know why Tye lied and betrayed her trust. This is why I love and trust my dogs more than people


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Poisoned said:


> Demon was a members' dog on here (and other forums) that went missing years ago, I can't find the thread here now, but everyone was rather worked up over him. And he was just found, thus why I shared it. I'm thrilled for him and everyone who cared about him. Don't know if anyone who 'knew' Demon is even still around here, but I thought I'd share anyway, so they can hear the good news. It made my day to know he's alive and well.


Wow that's crazy, so who's going to keep the dog now?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why does this seem like you have ulterior motives? you act like we know what dog you're talking about and this is your second post.

So you want to tell Tye the dog that was stolen from her was found? Who are you and who is mountain pit? Seems like you all know a LOT about this forum for only having 2 posts...

And its it a bit weird to find a dog, and not replace their collar. Sorry I don't care how well made it is, lol.


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> Wow that's crazy, so who's going to keep the dog now?


Pretty sure the breeder is fine with his current owners keeping him, she is just happy he's alive and cared for.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MountainPit said:


> its no denying its the same dog - dobermans rust markings are like fingerprints - no two alike and they really do not change much if at all -his chest marks or bow tie is the clincher for me - its the same dog for sure.
> 
> I agree about the collar I have lots of special collars that I have and use that are 10 years old, but then I have a thing for cool collars.
> 
> ...


Is there proof that Tye is the one who gave the dog away or are you just trying to stir up old  ?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Why does this seem like you have ulterior motives? you act like we know what dog you're talking about and this is your second post.
> 
> So you want to tell Tye the dog that was stolen from her was found? Who are you and who is mountain pit? Seems like you all know a LOT about this forum for only having 2 posts...
> 
> And its it a bit weird to find a dog, and not replace their collar. Sorry I don't care how well made it is, lol.


Exactly!!! If I "found" a dog with a collar I would try to find its owner. I I couldn't and I kept the dog he would get a new special collar like ALL of my dogs have. I save all of my collars after my dogs pass on to remember them by so collars are a big deal to me. If I had a dog "given" to me I would buy it a new collar as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2ebbydaphnsam (May 21, 2013)

I wanna clear up some things being said.

1. Demon was not FOUND by the guy that has him now, he was GIVEN to him.
2. This was posted to put people's mind to rest and an end to this saga. T
3. Tye never once contacted DeDe (the breeder) and said "He is safe, he is alive." THAT is all that was needed to put an end to this 3 YEARS ago.
4. Myself and countless others have spent hours of our time searching for a dog that was safe the whole time! That pisses me off when a simple phone call, email or even a text would of ended this.
5. As someone stated markings on a Doberman are like fingerprints.
6. I have collars I've had for my APBT boy since I got him 4 years ago and he still wears them sometime. That collar was a very well made collar from Europe so I don't see why him having the same collar is an issue or fishy.


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

ames said:


> Why does this seem like you have ulterior motives? you act like we know what dog you're talking about and this is your second post.
> 
> Why not give some history. Did you have a dog and it was stolen and now you found out the dog is alive and well and you are happy because you were worried? If this was not your dog then what are you trying ti accomplish telling people a dog was found that was not your dog?
> 
> And its it a bit weird to find a dog, and not replace their collar. Sorry I don't care how well made it is, lol.


I know his old owner was here, and many members who knew him who aren't on the other forums. I'm a member of more forums than I remember, I don't post on most of them.

I'll quote my previous post to finish answering you:
Don't know if anyone who 'knew' Demon is even still around here, but I thought I'd share anyway, so they can hear the good news. It made my day to know he's alive and well.

Nope, never had a dog STOLEN, I did have a foster go 'missing', though, when her adopted got rid of her and ceased contact. Closest I've had to a stolen dog, doesn't mean I can't sympathize like anyone who cares deeply for their dogs.

His facebook page was huge, people are happy, spreading the word.. If you don't care that Mr Demon is alive, that's fine. I did at the time, watching him grow from a little lanky puppy via internet and whatnot I did feel bad for him and everyone involved when he was missing.

The new owner did not find him, but even if he did. I don't know why that makes his collar weird. It's a thing.


----------



## mom2ebbydaphnsam (May 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> *Exactly!!! If I "found" a dog with a collar I would try to find its owner. *I I couldn't and I kept the dog he would get a new special collar like ALL of my dogs have. I save all of my collars after my dogs pass on to remember them by so collars are a big deal to me. If I had a dog "given" to me I would buy it a new collar as well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bold emphasis mine.

The guy did not FIND Demon. He was given Demon with a false story as to his past.
The guy was scared to come forward after putting two and two together and realizing he had DEMON for fear he would be took from him. He was assured that that wouldn't happen and he contacted DeDe.


----------



## Poisoned (Jul 20, 2010)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> I wanna clear up some things being said.
> 
> 1. Demon was not FOUND by the guy that has him now, he was GIVEN to him.
> 2. This was posted to put people's mind to rest and an end to this saga. T
> ...


Thank you.. I sure do feel welcome here, though. I thought I was doing a favor since hearing this made my day, I assumed the people who knew Demon and his owner here would care too. Oh well. Demon is happy and healthy and that is what matters.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

now we got another person jumping on this, moving it to VIP til Dave sees it...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Put it out there! I have a lot of hours invested in this dog too,,the best I could do was keep it off the board. It was infesting the rest of the worl wide web, we didn't need the bullshit here and still don't! So much was thrown at tye about her other dogs killing demon alomg with other nastY accusations I now think she was smart to hide from the masses who were attacking her relentlesly. I can assure you all that Tye never gave that dog to ANYONE!!! Poison, mom2 and mountain pit, who gAve dude the dog? Don't tell me dede doesn't know either! Or y'all wouldn't be here bringing it up


----------



## mom2ebbydaphnsam (May 21, 2013)

redog said:


> Put it out there! I have a lot of hours invested in this dog too,,the best I could do was keep it off the board. It was infesting the rest of the worl wide web, we didn't need the bullshit here and still don't! So much was thrown at tye about her other dogs killing demon alomg with other nastY accusations I now think she was smart to hide from the masses who were attacking her relentlesly. *I can assure you all that Tye never gave that dog to ANYONE!!! Poison, mom2 and mountain pit, who gAve dude the dog?* Don't tell me dede doesn't know either! Or y'all wouldn't be here bringing it up


Whoever Tye gave Demon too! Which was against the contract she had with DeDe. But that's a moot point now.

The whole point of the thread (I am guessing as I can't speak for Poisoned) was to merely let everyone know Demon has been found.

What Tye's motives where for not once in 3 YEARS just emailing DeDe and letting her know where Demon was is still up for debate but at this juncture in events I really don't care. lol

Demon is safe, alive and happy. That is all anyone wanted....

A simple email Tye...a simple email would have ended ALL of this years ago.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MountainPit said:


> its no denying its the same dog - dobermans rust markings are like fingerprints - no two alike and they really do not change much if at all -his chest marks or bow tie is the clincher for me - its the same dog for sure.


Funny you say that because those markings look very different to me. There is not nearly as much brown on the dogs legs and the facial plus sides of the chest look nothing alike.. *How can anyone see similarity in those markings?*

Look at this! And don't use the it's darker shit because you can see the shade of brown on his chest so you should be able to see it on his legs, but none is his front or back legs and completely different shapes on the arms. And no the shapes didn't changes because his leg is lifted either so don't try to use that. Go back and try again later kids.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> Whoever Tye gave Demon too! Which was against the contract she had with DeDe. But that's a moot point now.
> 
> Moot because you don't really know about any of it. Your info makes you sound like you just jumped on the bandwagon while having bad information.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Funny you say that because those markings look very different to me. There is not nearly as much brown on the dogs legs and the facial plus sides of the chest look nothing alike.. How can anyone see similarity in those markings?


I noticed that as well but didn't want to chime in as I am not involved.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Left pic..left kneecap is pink....not sure left front shoulder has a smaller tan spot than the pic on the right....but they're close! I'm not saying it is or isn't. I AM saying that Tye never gave that dog to anyone


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I am sure as hell saying it isn't. Even put it in crayon 


I am not on either side as I have no clue what happened to that dog, but no you will not come on here and say that you found him and that, that is him.


----------



## mom2ebbydaphnsam (May 21, 2013)

And I'm saying I'm through with this thread tonight as I have school in the morning.
Demon was micro-chipped in DeDe's name.........that is the definitive answer. 
The proof positive identification will come when the dog (that I shall call Demon) is scanned.
I said its a moot point now because its been three years and Tye didn't live up to the contract before so why would she do it now. Everyone acts like Tye has been unjustly attacked, well there was one thing that she could of did to resolve it. Just speak up! 
I'm not even saying speak up to me, even though I tried playing a neutral party and contacted her, but she OWNED it to DeDe to contact her at any point during this past 3 years and tell her. DeDe trusted her with Demon....so she was owned at least that if nothing else.
Goodnight...


----------



## Jazi (May 21, 2013)

It is the lighting.










































All pulled from DeDe's FB announcement. He definitely has clear tan markings on his legs and the chest matches imo.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

couldn't you have just contacted her personally instead of airing out all this dirty laundry?

after further review the brow, muzzle and right shoulder look different...IMO


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Inaccurate again, best to drop it mom2.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that looks much closer, but still doesn't look like the same markings to me. With everything that has surrounded this dogs why was it not scanned the second it was "found"? For a breeder that was soooo worried about this missing dog for 3 years you all have time to post on forums and FB, but have not even had the chip scanned yet? Really?

Also I have seen the BS and drama your group brings so I wouldn't believe a single things your post regarding the chip anyhow. You have spammed multiple forums over this dog and slung accusations ever where that she killed the dog blasted all over that her pit bulls killed the dog and tore it apart so what makes you think any of us give two shits what you say now? Yeah I was here for the beginning so don't think you can come in here and act as if your side were the victims.

Also does that collar have black leather now? That ear sure turned out nice


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

post a picture of the left side of the dog while its stacked


----------



## mom2ebbydaphnsam (May 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 I have NO reason to lie about any of this and I've never said Demon was killed by her APBTs. I actually tried to stay pretty neutral in this and concentrate on FINDING Demon. 

I am going to contact DeDe and get her permission to copy and paste what SHE said about her talk with Demon's present owner.

I am truly at a loss as to why this thread, that should of been a happy occasion has turned into THIS. 

You'd think people would be happy that he was found...or at least there is HOPE that this is him and he is safe.

I am truly perplexed.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> American_Pit13 I have NO reason to lie about any of this and I've never said Demon was killed by her APBTs. I actually tried to stay pretty neutral in this and concentrate on FINDING Demon.
> 
> I am going to contact DeDe and get her permission to copy and paste what SHE said about her talk with Demon's present owner.
> 
> ...


and get a picture of the left side of the dog while you're at it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> I am truly at a loss as to why this thread, that should of been a happy occasion has turned into THIS.


Because after about 20 of you doberman people spamming our forum, bashing our breed saying they killed this dog, bashing a PREVIOUS member of our forum saying she killed the dog and a large variety of other bullshit we have grow quiet short with this story and frankly I don't think any of us give a shit about this dog drama. It is all a bunch of he said she said with no fact what so ever.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Because after about 20 of you doberman people spamming our forum, bashing our breed saying they killed this dog, bashing a PREVIOUS member of our forum saying she killed the dog and a large variety of other bullshit we have grow quiet short with this story and frankly I don't think any of us give a shit about this dog drama. It is all a bunch of he said she said with no fact what so ever.


this is pretty much all bun no weenie


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I'm not saying that your lying,,but your info is pretty inaccurate. I really hope it is demon for dedes sake.


----------



## mom2ebbydaphnsam (May 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Because after about 20 of you doberman people spamming our forum, bashing our breed saying they killed this dog, bashing a PREVIOUS member of our forum saying she killed the dog and a large variety of other bullshit we have grow quiet short with this story and frankly I don't think any of us give a shit about this dog drama. It is all a bunch of he said she said with no fact what so ever.


Well I never came here and bashed the breed, nor said her dogs killed him. 
I own an APBT now (and have owned several over the past 5-6 years).

The ones that came here weere looking for answers. Sorry we, general "we" as in us Doberman people, are protective of our own, much like the people here were of Tye.

Let's just leave it at that and be happy he has been found.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> Well I never came here and bashed the breed, nor said her dogs killed him.
> I own an APBT now (and have owned several over the past 5-6 years).
> 
> The ones that came here weere looking for answers. Sorry we, general "we" as in us Doberman people, are protective of our own, much like the people here were of Tye.
> ...


More bullshit! No one ever protected Tye! You're confusing "banning trolls and shit starters with us hiding shit. :hammer:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> Well I never came here and bashed the breed, nor said her dogs killed him.
> I own an APBT now (and have owned several over the past 5-6 years).
> 
> The ones that came here weere looking for answers. Sorry we, general "we" as in us Doberman people, are protective of our own, much like the people here were of Tye.
> ...


you still haven't provided all the evidence needed to prove your statements... your basically saying oh you don't believe our  we're just gonna mosey on out of here like none of this ever happened except the Original Post..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

u know im not one for random drama... and all i have to say is, im pretty convinced that they are not the same dog and it doesnt matter how many people/accounts u make tonight... ur not gunna change my mind. and like Holly said, Tye is a previous member here who no longer frequents here. 

keep ur drama for ur mama... 

<---- has been drinkin... LOL


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> <---- has been drinkin... LOL


*We Can Tell* lol
But what's up with this thread? I guess it's great that a missing dog has supposedly been found but the old members that probably were involved are no where to be seen so why make an account just to broadcast something that most of us know nothing about.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

rabbit said:


> *We Can Tell lol
> But what's up with this thread? I guess it's great that a missing dog has supposedly been found but the old members that probably were involved are no where to be seen so why make an account just to broadcast something that most of us know nothing about.*


*

just trying to air out some dirty laundry i guess....*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> I wanna clear up some things being said.
> 
> 1. Demon was not FOUND by the guy that has him now, he was GIVEN to him.
> 2. This was posted to put people's mind to rest and an end to this saga. T
> ...


1. Did the person who now has the dog identify Tye as the person who allegedly GAVE the dog to him? If not you're just jumping to more grand conclusions like was done 3 years ago. 
2. Wow, yeah because we were so concerned after three years free from this drama that the dog would never be found *note the sarcasm*. You're here to stir up old , don't act like you had some benevolent purpose for coming on here and dredging up this crap. 
3. Maybe Tye didn't actually know where the eff the dog was - gee, maybe that's why she didn't contact the breeder to announce to the droves of you her own personal business. This should have been kept between Tye and this Dede person, not slung all over the internet on every forum Tye may have ever frequented. 
4. Again, you all assume that Tye knew exactly where the dog was at all times. Refer back to #1 and remind me again how you are so sure that she handed the dog over? All I see are more grand assumptions. 
5. At the time who ever posted the argument about it being the same dog no one had questioned this - why are ya'll so defensive on a subject no one had brought up at that point?



mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> Whoever Tye gave Demon too! Which was against the contract she had with DeDe. But that's a moot point now.
> 
> The whole point of the thread (I am guessing as I can't speak for Poisoned) was to merely let everyone know Demon has been found.
> 
> ...


You effing people were nut jobs back then and you prove time and again that you are crazy internet stalkers with far too much time on your hands. Accusations were slung left and right, dragging Tye through the mud based on circumstantial evidence at best. There were dozens of you on her back jumping to all sorts of conclusions and accusations. No wonder Tye went off the radar, I would have done the same thing!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

And the chip hasn't even been scanned?! Seriously?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rabbit said:


> *We Can Tell lol*


*

Jeebus! Am I that transparent? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

WTF is this crap. I'm sorry but this sounds like a big load of BS to me. Why the f would she make a huge deal about this dog, put up a major search, and then not even take the time to take the dog to the vet and scan the chip once it was found. Hmmmm seems a bit suspicious to me. Yea were suppose to believe the breeder made a huge f'n deal about this dog and then couldn't even bother to check and see if it was her dog when someone said they'd found him after 3 years. I don't buy it, and I happen to know Tye very well. She didn't give that fucking dog to anyone!!!! I talked to her many times during that whole fiasco and she was devistated. She loved that dog and was a wreck when he went missing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> *1. Did the person who now has the dog identify Tye as the person who allegedly GAVE the dog to him?* If not you're just jumping to more grand conclusions like was done 3 years ago.
> 2. Wow, yeah because we were so concerned after three years free from this drama that the dog would never be found *note the sarcasm*. You're here to stir up old , don't act like you had some benevolent purpose for coming on here and dredging up this crap.
> 3. *Maybe Tye didn't actually know where the eff the dog was* - gee, maybe that's why she didn't contact the breeder to announce to the droves of you her own personal business. This should have been kept between Tye and this Dede person, not slung all over the internet on every forum Tye may have ever frequented.


:goodpost: Being as the dog originally was said to get loose from Tye's yard.... I want to know how it is known that the dog was given to this person.

If Tye had given the dog to someone to hide the dog from the breeder she would not have given it to a person who would then turn it over to the breeder years later. So how is it that this is not just the person that picked up the dog when the dog got loose all those years ago?

I have seen how hungry this group (along with the rest of the dog world) tend to be for drama I just have a hard time believing all this or anything that gets slung all over the internet. And yes to me the same collar was put on to make it look like the same dog.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

rabbit said:


> *We Can Tell* lol
> But what's up with this thread? I guess it's great that a missing dog has supposedly been found but the old members that probably were involved are no where to be seen so why make an account just to broadcast something that most of us know nothing about.


Maybe because their are some of us still around who remember this story and are glad to hear an update? So what better way to let interested people know what has happened with this dog than by posting it on the forum?

Now I don't know much about the drama surrounding this or the people involved in it. I don't think I really care, I was just interested in what happened to the dog. I think (based on the pictures) that there is a good chance that this is the missing "Demon" dog that has been found. I like to believe in happy endings.:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If I was the breeder and had a dog go missing like that, and then someone said hey I found your dog and he's ok, I'd be in my car on the way to see if it was him the moment I got that phone call. Seems a bit bizarre to me that she wasn't worried the least bit and hasn't had him scanned for the chip to make sure it's actually him. With as big of a deal as she made with all the accusations and the huge search I find it very hard to believe that she'd just be like ok whatever and not even check on the dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> If I was the breeder and had a dog go missing like that, and then someone said hey I found your dog and he's ok, I'd be in my car on the way to see if it was him the moment I got that phone call.........and hasn't had him scanned for the chip to make sure it's actually him. With as big of a deal as she made with all the accusations and the huge search I find it very hard to believe ..............


Exactly how do you have your minions out posting on forums that the dogs was found before even scanning the chip???????????

This is on countless forums and all over FB.

People like *Wylde* from Doberman Talk claiming Tye was an admin here which she NEVER was and saying that Dave removed *this* thread (WHICH IS RIGHT HERE) to protect Tye.

On Doberman Chat they are all being so thankful he wasn't killed by pit bulls as they had all speculated.

This shit right here is why none of you are welcome on our forum and why you will not get an ounce of friendliness from the staff here. Your whole group have done nothing but bash our dogs and our forum over a dog we had nothing to do with and a member your rarely even comes here. You are all a bunch of drama starting bitches looking for attention *so stay the hell off this forum*.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Chloesmygirl said:


> Maybe because their are some of us still around who remember this story and are glad to hear an update? So what better way to let interested people know what has happened with this dog than by posting it on the forum?
> 
> Now I don't know much about the drama surrounding this or the people involved in it. I don't think I really care, I was just interested in what happened to the dog. I think (based on the pictures) that there is a good chance that this is the missing "Demon" dog that has been found. I like to believe in happy endings.:clap:


But the story and threads being referenced are from 3 years ago, you were not a member until 2 years ago. There are tons of happy endings posted on here. You should come around more often of that's what you're looking for.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> But the story and threads being referenced are from 3 years ago, you were not a member until 2 years ago. There are tons of happy endings posted on here. You should come around more often of that's what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


almost with 1 post every few months.... I wanna know specifically what I'm missing. I hear a lot of libel but no solid evidence to form a legitimate solid opinion the subject.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh and u talk crap about our breed too! Oh hell no.... no dobie drama nuts here... move along!

Last time I checked ur breed was on the dangerous dogs list too....snobs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Exactly how do you have your minions out posting on forums that the dogs was found before even scanning the chip???????????
> 
> This is on countless forums and all over FB.
> 
> ...





Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Oh and u talk crap about our breed too! Oh hell no.... no dobie drama nuts here... move along!
> 
> Last time I checked ur breed was on the dangerous dogs list too....snobs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:

Great posts ladies.

To the OP it clearly states in the rules no bringing drama from other forums. Continue to do so and you'll get slapped of this forum faster than you can say Cur!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I just went to Doberman Talk (easy to find on the phone app) and I must say... u guys (wylde mostly) are sadly uniformed... u think Tye was a mod here...never was. And u think Redog our admin is her main "supporter" ... ffffffs get a dam life!

Its bull u wanna come on our forum and start  u better jump box now u curs! U wouldnt last long enough to scratch with a real hound.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

ames said:


> But the story and threads being referenced are from 3 years ago, you were not a member until 2 years ago. There are tons of happy endings posted on here. You should come around more often of that's what you're looking for.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I am not much of a poster this is true. I like to read mainly. I was a lurker on here long before I became a member, which is probably how I remember the story, though I don't remember many of the details. Could be I saw it on another board as well. 
I'm actually on here more than you think, I just usually don't bother logging in. I just don't post on here much, is that a crime?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Chloesmygirl said:


> I am not much of a poster this is true. I like to read mainly. I was a lurker on here long before I became a member, which is probably how I remember the story, though I don't remember many of the details. Could be I saw it on another board as well.
> I'm actually on here more than you think, I just usually don't bother logging in. I just don't post on here much, is that a crime?


either way the horse is dead.... the people that came to the forum hasn't responded to requests of more informational so lets not beat this dead horse :stick:


----------



## JstlovesJaxx (May 26, 2013)

mom2ebbydaphnsam said:


> Demon was micro-chipped in DeDe's name.........that is the definitive answer.
> The proof positive identification will come when the dog (that I shall call Demon) is scanned.


Why has ANY of this been brought up? If the dog has not been scanned and NO ONE knows for sure that this is in fact - DEMON....

Let's use a picture that really shows the dog for a good comparison - an old picture of Demon is on the left - on the right is the newly FOUND Demon...



Now - I have had a few dogs in my life.... and NEVER has the dog gotten a smaller chest or a smaller neck in three years... since this dog (the new DEMON is still whole - he would have blown up more - muscled up more... not less. It is obvious that the dog in the picture had ears cropped by the same Vet however..... oh and the ear that was leaning over... fat chance on that ear ever standing straight without plastic surgery.

Personally - I think Dede's boyfriend got to Tye's house... seen that she wasn't home - saw the dog out back and snatched him. Dee and her boyfriend cooked up the story to add smoke to cover up what she did. When this first happened I told everyone that he would show up and that Dede would be the one to find him. The dog is still whole and the NEXT chapter to this entire fairy tale will be "the guy feels SOOOO bad for DEDE that he will LET her BREED to Demon".... THIS makes more sense than any of the "stories" that have surfaced thanks to the "breeder" and I use that term loosely when it comes to DeDe... the ONLY one who has gained from any of this - in the end, is Dede....

I have advised Tye to seek legal council and to sue DC and anyone else that blamed her for her "pittbulls attacking and killing that Doberman".... this 3 year llong personal attack on her is bullcrap!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

We can speculate all we want but the one thing that's for sure is dede definitely full of shit. And that wylde person at dt has publicly posted some of the biggest lies and has done as much damage to character of those not even involved.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I don't see the resemblance either, other than the dog being fitted with a collar just like the one Demon had on. I'm sorry, but I've gotten dogs from other people before and immediately changed their collars b/c I wanted them to have something I liked on them, no matter how good the previous collar may have been. The rust marks don't match, chest is too small, and let's not even touch on the magically standing ear that wouldn't stand before he went missing from Tye's house/yard. I've had dogs with cropped ears and it was hell trying to get a floppy one to stand correctly. Not to mention the fact that this dog has been "found" for several days now and has yet to be scanned!? I'm sorry, but if I was such a concerned breeder of a dog that went missing for any amount of time, that would be the very first thing I did, would be to have the dog scanned to make sure it was in fact my dog, before I even opened my mouth to anyone, let alone posting it publicly on the internet! How foolish will DeDe look if/when this dog turns out NOT to be Demon, but a close look-alike!? We'd all have a good laugh then. 

If by some chance it is in fact Demon, then great, glad he's been found and that all this shit will die down and be done with. But, I can see plain as day that's NOT Demon. So, you drama-loving, shit-stirring, high-strung, pea-brained Dobe folks need to go back to your kennels and stay there until you find some real work to do, other than pissing in other people's flower beds.


----------



## JstlovesJaxx (May 26, 2013)

There are some things we know for sure - Tye *did not *let her Pitts kill Demon - Tye *DID NOT bury that dog in her back yard* and since ALL of that has now been proven to not be true - how is it that TYE is still a liar? How is it even remotely possible that she GAVE the dog away? hmmm??? How can anyone say that "all she had to do" was contact Dede? Really? It's STILL her fault???

"Someone" saw him three years later on the PET AMBER Alert?? Has Anyone gone on that site and TRIED finding a Pet that was lost 3 years ago? No?? Well I did... and NOTHING comes up... so there is another lie that is related to Demon being found. Someone just "happened" to see him on there and just happened to know the man that has this dog - why didn't that whole crazy bunch start this with "ONCE UPON A TIME?" What is wrong with people that they would believe this clap trap of BS???

Another "odd" thing is how immediately - *without proof* - without anything substantial to PROVE this dog is Demon...other than it being based on the collar?? Well, I went online and guess what.... you can BUY that identical collar... yep... the internet is a GREAT place.... But the "collar" is the proof that it's DEMON.... forget that he doesn't look anything like the dog in the picture - let's just look at the collar (wtf?? Have these skanks been drinking drano??)

"IF" and I mean if this dog is Demon, then the second scenario is the true one. Dee's boyfriend stole the dog out of the back yard - and Dede has had him all along and has finally decided this is how to "resurrect" this dog and STILL blame Tye. Forget the fact he will now suddenly be used in her breeding program which that is the only thing that makes sense... it's called - FOLLOW the MONEY folks. The only one that has gained from any of this is Dede... It has brought attention to HER kennel....it has brought attention to Dede....and the whole time she is blaming Tye, oh and by the way - there was NO written agreement, ever. What kind of "reputable" breeder sent that dog or GAVE that dog to someone that wasn't working at the time and really had no money to pay or to use for entries into shows.... just exactly what was this back yard breeder thinking?

There is so much more - anyone with any common sense can see the blatant lies - the stalking - the harassment that they have plagued Tye with for the last three years - and it still continues today! Totally destroyed her reputation because of what ONE person and her skanketts have spread around. . . only to say three years later - oopps sorry - he's not dead - she didn't bury him - but it is still her fault that we were wrong??!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

JstlovesJaxx said:


> There are some things we know for sure - Tye *did not *let her Pitts kill Demon - Tye *DID NOT bury that dog in her back yard* and since ALL of that has now been proven to not be true - how is it that TYE is still a liar? How is it even remotely possible that she GAVE the dog away? hmmm??? How can anyone say that "all she had to do" was contact Dede? Really? It's STILL her fault???
> 
> "Someone" saw him three years later on the PET AMBER Alert?? Has Anyone gone on that site and TRIED finding a Pet that was lost 3 years ago? No?? Well I did... and NOTHING comes up... so there is another lie that is related to Demon being found. Someone just "happened" to see him on there and just happened to know the man that has this dog - why didn't that whole crazy bunch start this with "ONCE UPON A TIME?" What is wrong with people that they would believe this clap trap of BS???
> 
> ...


I concur! Just someone out to tarnish a person's up and coming reputation and try to shine their own brass up.


----------



## JstlovesJaxx (May 26, 2013)

I want people to know far and wide that this dog has been resurrected because she is planning on breeding him (whoever the dog is). ONCE that happens - it's proof this lying skank stole her own dog.... I just want her to know that someone knew what she was doing and why.... 

Everything and I mean EVERYTHING about this dog being lost were taken down immediately... why? Because it's been a load of crap from day one. Dede's boyfriend was "supposedly" in the next town when Tye went to the store... the nice thing about cell phones is you can say whatever you want - he could have been down the street watching the house waiting for her to leave.... she left, went to the store and 45 minutes later - Demon is gone. 

Now come on... Dede immediately called her a liar - said the dog was dead... went into conniption fits - major drama... and now, 3 years later - it is "ooops - my bad - but it's STILL your fault because you gave him away... that is version one - version 2 is Tye's boyfriend gave him away to pay a drug debt (still roflmao over that one).. and ALL of these versions are based on a Dede friend "just happened to find an old pet amber alert and just happened to know the guy that had that very dog... (really cracking up now) and "it's a MIRACLE.... yeah right... Three years ago I told everyone that this dog was going to show up and that it would show up with Dede... guess what folks... I was right.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JstlovesJaxx said:


> Why has ANY of this been brought up? If the dog has not been scanned and NO ONE knows for sure that this is in fact - DEMON....
> 
> Let's use a picture that really shows the dog for a good comparison - an old picture of Demon is on the left - on the right is the newly FOUND Demon...
> 
> ...





JstlovesJaxx said:


> There are some things we know for sure - Tye *did not *let her Pitts kill Demon - Tye *DID NOT bury that dog in her back yard* and since ALL of that has now been proven to not be true - how is it that TYE is still a liar? How is it even remotely possible that she GAVE the dog away? hmmm??? How can anyone say that "all she had to do" was contact Dede? Really? It's STILL her fault???
> 
> "Someone" saw him three years later on the PET AMBER Alert?? Has Anyone gone on that site and TRIED finding a Pet that was lost 3 years ago? No?? Well I did... and NOTHING comes up... so there is another lie that is related to Demon being found. Someone just "happened" to see him on there and just happened to know the man that has this dog - why didn't that whole crazy bunch start this with "ONCE UPON A TIME?" What is wrong with people that they would believe this clap trap of BS???
> 
> ...





JstlovesJaxx said:


> I want people to know far and wide that this dog has been resurrected because she is planning on breeding him (whoever the dog is). ONCE that happens - it's proof this lying skank stole her own dog.... I just want her to know that someone knew what she was doing and why....
> 
> Everything and I mean EVERYTHING about this dog being lost were taken down immediately... why? Because it's been a load of crap from day one. Dede's boyfriend was "supposedly" in the next town when Tye went to the store... the nice thing about cell phones is you can say whatever you want - he could have been down the street watching the house waiting for her to leave.... she left, went to the store and 45 minutes later - Demon is gone.
> 
> Now come on... Dede immediately called her a liar - said the dog was dead... went into conniption fits - major drama... and now, 3 years later - it is "ooops - my bad - but it's STILL your fault because you gave him away... that is version one - version 2 is Tye's boyfriend gave him away to pay a drug debt (still roflmao over that one).. and ALL of these versions are based on a Dede friend "just happened to find an old pet amber alert and just happened to know the guy that had that very dog... (really cracking up now) and "it's a MIRACLE.... yeah right... Three years ago I told everyone that this dog was going to show up and that it would show up with Dede... guess what folks... I was right.


Excellent! To bad all the doberman boards would delete this as it need to be seen everywhere!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it just me or does the new demon have longer ears? And if you look in the first set of pics demon has a patch of brown that comes down almost to his collar that doesn't appear in the second photo. Hmmmm. And if he was just a baby when he was with Tye how has he not grown of of his puppy collar yet?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Who gives a shit? I don't care about anything involved in this topic. And it is three years old, great a dog is safe. You going to make a post about the other thousand dogs that were lost and now found again? Didn't think so.

I handle mine and you need to handle yours. Quit sticking your (or y'alls) nose in other peoples yards and focus on your own.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Who gives a shit? I don't care about anything involved in this topic. And it is three years old, great a dog is safe. You going to make a post about the other thousand dogs that were lost and now found again? Didn't think so.
> 
> I handle mine and you need to handle yours. Quit sticking your (or y'alls) nose in other peoples yards and focus on your own.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Thank you, thank you!

Joe


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

:flush::clap:Well glad to see I haven't missed anything in the three years I have been scarce around here. I think this was the same thread three years ago....


----------

